# first mugs in an oven...problems



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

Finally did my first mugs and as I expected there are a few kinks that need worked out and would love some advice. They are ceramic mugs done in a convection oven, 400 degrees 15 minutes. I have 3 different brands of wraps all with the same results. I have scorching on the mug at the top and bottom, I reduced the time a hair but it is still happening. I am getting a black line right by the handle where the paper ends. The pictures could be a little clearer and last but not least the images are actually transfering to the wraps??? As step one, I do plan on getting an oven thermometer to check the temperature, any other suggestions?
THanks so much!!!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Are you using a cover sheet?
Yes, get an internal thermometer.


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

Conde_David said:


> Are you using a cover sheet?
> Yes, get an internal thermometer.


Are you talking about paper between the transfer and wrap? no I didn't do that. Is that an absolute necessity?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes or you will gas in the wrap.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

sewon said:


> Are you talking about paper between the transfer and wrap? no I didn't do that. Is that an absolute necessity?


It's not necessary if the image isn't that close to the edge. I always used to use a cover sheet because I was told I needed to. But, once in awhile I'd forget and it never caused a problem. I never print within 1/2 inch of the paper and haven't used a cover sheet for at least the last 100 mugs and never have an issue.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What do you mean you reduced the time by a hair? I reduced my time by a minute and stopped getting the scorching and lines. 

Don't use a cover sheet. Since I bought my wraps used, I don't know who made them.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You are getting gas on your wraps. You need a cover sheet. The paper will scorch if air can get to it (or burst into flames like my first mug did)! Make sure your wrap is very very tight. The gas is leaking out from under the transfer and getting where you don't want it to be.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

lben said:


> Make sure your wrap is very very tight. The gas is leaking out from under the transfer and getting where you don't want it to be.


Makes sense. That's probably why I don't need the cover sheet. I use a press and really snug that puppy down.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

mn shutterbug said:


> Makes sense. That's probably why I don't need the cover sheet. I use a press and really snug that puppy down.


Depending on how your press feeds up & down or sideways the gas can still leak out and get onto your press. I always use a cover sheet. I'd rather ruin something I can throw away without crying all the way to the garbage can.

I use a press. Never liked the mug wraps. I don't have the patience to sit for 14 minutes twiddling my thumbs.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sure the quality of the press makes a difference too.


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

selanac said:


> What do you mean you reduced the time by a hair? I reduced my time by a minute and stopped getting the scorching and lines.
> 
> Don't use a cover sheet. Since I bought my wraps used, I don't know who made them.


A hair is an exact measurement of, in this case, about a minute. The only digital timer I have is in the kitchen so I turn that off allowing about 30 seconds for me to walk back to the shop....so lets face it, I'm not being real precise here. I probably need to get a timer for the shop.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I've only done a box or so of mugs myself. Tested until I figured it out. Just ordered another 108 mugs from Conde plus two more wraps. 

Wish they had free shipping. Cost $66 plus some change to ship ground. Yikes.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

You're getting by cheap for shipping. It costs me about $30 per case.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

6years now doing mugs in an oven with Cactus wraps never used a cover sheet ...never even heard of that method. I guess you learn something new everyday. If I ever have that issue I now no how to fix it.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you can get 3 or 4 folks close together a co-op order of a skid might be the way to go....


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

royster13 said:


> If you can get 3 or 4 folks close together a co-op order of a skid might be the way to go....


Thankfully, I don't have know of anyone else within 100 miles doing this type of thing.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Mike, how far is Minnesota from New Jersey? Don't know how many are on a skid, but might still be cheaper to meet halfway. Deliver to one of us and the other drives up.

Never mind. It's a 9 hour drive to Toledo, OHio which is about half way.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

You are welcome to drive up this way, but it's about 1300 miles. I doubt it would be very cost effective.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

60 cases of 36 on a skid.....U$1,814.40 (0.84 each Cactus Mugs) plus shipping...Last skid I shipped (not mugs) was less than U$300.00 from CT to WA...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Royce, is Cactus Mug in Connecticut? If so, I'm in NJ I could probably drive there for less.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a lot of mugs on a skid. Problem is, it would probably take me close to 10 years to get rid of that many. I'd better start marketing my mug business a bit more aggressively.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Mike, do you buy mugs from Conde? I believe they're in Alabama. 

I can understand why we pay so much.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep - I've learned to live with it.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

True, Cactus might be cheaper to ship, but what about the quality? Will need to request a mug to test.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Paul, I just looked at your website and see you are in Tom's River, NJ. Interestingly, about a year ago I sold someone from Toms River 3 dozen coffee mugs with a logo on it. That was the first time I'd ever heard of the town.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You mentioned that to me before. Was it with pictures or logo's for their business? If I have a spare one left I'll make a sample for my brother in-law for Christmas. 

He owns a computer, cabling and alarm business.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I did? Sorry. It was for a designing company that designed a logo for another company and they wanted these mugs with the customer's logo on it to give to them as a thank you.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Was it Global Tech? They're in Down Town, Toms River. Don't know if they still exist of not. Thought I heard their phone message and said they do house cleaning or something. 

Times are tough, and many people are creating websites for $200. Global Tech was charging $2,000 or more. All those gui's people created to make your own website killed them. 

Of course I don't know if that's who you're talking about. 

We went from one computer company (my brother-in-law) to about 6. two or three went out of business already.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Nope, that wasn't it. I don't totally remember the name, but I do remember I had to constantly bug them to get final payment. I had agreed to 50% down via Paypal and a check for the remainder after they got them. I was relentless in collecting and after about 2 months I finally got paid. I now require 100% payment including shipping before I even print them.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Good idea. I hate having to collect after the fact. 

My area is real hard to get business from during December to March. Might have to make my own mugs and pass them around for free.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds similar to my problems even though I wasn't actually scorching the mugs. My problems subsided after I did 2 things. Nothing else worked. 1) I added a cover sheet between the design and the wrap and 2) I started using a small convection oven. I can do four mugs in the time it takes to do 4 with a mug press.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

How many can you fit in the Convection oven? 

I think mine fits 6. I only have two wraps, but just ordered two more. Planning on ordering two with every mug order til I have 20 or so. 

Wishful thinking of course.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Cactus Mugs is in Toledo Ohio and is now a division of Marck & Associates....They are one of the largest importers of ceramic ware in the US and supply quite a number of ASI decorators.....They have been coating mugs since 1988....Not sure about their quality.....

Conde sells 1,800 for 0.89 or 1,602.00 (Which I just realized is the same as 2,160 from Cactus)....They are in AL and CA...Buying by the skid is certainly the way to keep the freight costs down....Conde skid is 50 cases...Cactus is 60....

I will have to snoop around Walmart to see if I can find out what brand of mugs they use.....They sure have been pumping them out in the last couple weeks....


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Anything Walmart sells, I'd stay away from. With them, the cheaper and poorer the quality, the higher the profit.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have no concerns about the mugs I have bought from Walmart.....I have a couple that are several years old and they are holding up quite well....There is nothing on them that says a brand, however, they are Made in Thailand....


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

cactus mugs are pretty good. They use the cactus coating which I was told one of the best coating.
Mick was on the dyesub.org forum but he passed away short while ago.
If you want more info on the cactus mugs go over to dyesub.org and ask.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Toledo Ohio is only 500 miles away. Lot closer than Conde. 

Conde has a brand Mug11 that's made in Thailand. They also have the Mug11 US version. 

Royce, when you said you shipped from CT, I thought you meant Connecticut, and was hoping there is a company there to purchase from. 

If the cost come out the same, I just have to live with it.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I was just giving a sample of a price I paid to ship a skid.....The actual item was not related to this conversation...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Royce, Are you saying the have Blank Sublimation Mugs at Wal-mart or are they imprinted with something already. 

I need to make some samples. Hoping I can find a few blanks to sublimate. If they sell them, are they in Crafts or housewares?

Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

They sell finished mugs in the Photo Department....Not blank as far as I know but I have never looked...


----------

